# Crested Butte- looking for some smooth single track



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife and I are heading to Crested Butte this weekend and are looking for some smooth single track. I will be on my cross bike getting ready for CX season and my wife is not good on technical stuff. We don't mind aerobically tough stuff, just not too technical. Flowing smooth single track is our goal.


----------



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

You are talking about Crested Butte single track, so what you are looking for might not really exist. But here are some suggestions:

The new Lupine trail is mostly smooth and fairly short in length. Most other trails include some greater degree of technical features. If Lupine goes well - try Tony's trail to the Upper Loop (turn around when the technical section begins). Might want to try the lower Lower Loop as well.

You might also want to check in at the Alpineer or one of the other shops in town and ask for suggestions.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mtbr.com has pretty good local forums for the Colorado Front Range (lots of people taravel to CB) and the Western Slope.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Lower Loop, right out of town, is not tough at all...mostly smooth singletrack...but about as much fun as you can have on a bike. Incredible scenery. Agree with recommendation above on Lupine, another one you ride to from town. The two shops, Alpiner and Big Bob's Bicycle Heaven (great name!) are really good about giving info on the trails.


----------



## lessarde (Feb 17, 2007)

The 404 trail is absolutely amazing and it features primarily a 4wd road to get to it.


----------

